# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Just a lil vid on geese...North America

## EeeBees

Goose Hunting Committed Trailer Winglock DVD - YouTube

----------


## Dundee

That was cool,one more day tomorrow and the duck season ends here.And i'm sure it won't be that good! Not many shots being fired today.Only saw two birds but not close enough.

----------

